# MV Oakwood



## Ray King (Jul 31, 2010)

Does anyone know what happened to the MV Oakwood, (John I Jacobs)? I sailed on her as Junior Engineer between 1966-1968

Thanks 

Ray


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Ray.
1971 Sold to Drys Shipping Corp Greece Renamed DRYS
1984 Sold to Dryas Shipping Co Ltd Malta Re DRYAS
1984 Broken up at Tadotsu,Japan.
Ted


----------



## Ray King (Jul 31, 2010)

*Oakwood*

Hi Ted

Thanks for that info

Regards

Ray


----------



## capital3 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Ray!

I joined the Oakwood at Smiths Dock North Shields in July 1955 and served on one trip as a Junior Engineer lasting nearly 11 Months. We were caught up in the Suez Crisis and was running Oil all over the World except the UK. In those days the Articles meant you on that Ship until you touched another UK Port or unless the Company wanted to release you. Not a very pleasant experience.

Ray Wheeler


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Ray King said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the MV Oakwood, (John I Jacobs)? I sailed on her as Junior Engineer between 1966-1968
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray ....

I have a pic of her being built on my Flickr page, take a look at :
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6876227071/
Enjoy !
Cheers
Andy


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Go to youtube and put in MV Oakwood and some great footage of her on a voyage around 1968.


----------

